# Bee removal/cut out



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Myself and 2 other beek removed a bunch of bees from a house. We found 2 queens and had alot of fun to say the least. It was hot and naturally it had to rain. But all and all it went very well. came out with a nuc and a new hive. Hopefully for the homeowners the bees didn't make it up the walls but they didn't want us to check so who knows. this would have been the hives 4th year the in the house. Not sure why they waited so long to get them out but I am glad they let us try to save them rather than poison them all. 

here is some pictures 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Looks like you guys ahd as much fun as Mark said you did :applause:


----------



## DelBee (Oct 1, 2009)

It was a lot of fun!! Poor Mark got the most stings.
I think he stopped counting after 20.
Via crush and strain it looks like we have 2 1/2 gallons
of honey.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for documenting the cut out -fascinating!


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

This is an update about the bee removal. Myself and another beek. went back to the house to vac out the remaining bees and remove the hive we had left there from the week end. As I was sucking up the bees you could see more and more coming from the corner of the house. Turns out there is defiantly another colony that is going up into the walls. What amazes me is both colony's had to share an entrance. Thought it was strange that all the honey mess was all cleaned up in the house but the other colony just robbed it out and took it upstairs.


----------

